# Lag



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know I asked before but Iam getting such bad lag its getting crazy it took me 4 minutes to log in here and the lag is nuts trying to post. Its not my computer because I cleaned it up and I dont have a prob with any other site. Iam at the point on just giving up its so frustrating.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

same thing happening for me.
to offset the frustration. i just open about 5+ topic windows and facebook and surf around until loaded.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeah...crazy lag. I couldn't even get to the site a few times yesterday.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Thank Goodness Ive had a headache since Sunday thought maybe I lost it.  Ive been surfing to while I wait sometimes I get they cant find the site.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I am having a increasingly difficult time logging onto GTA as well as the lag issue. PM's can take more then 10 minutes to load if I get them at all. There doesn't seem to be a pattern but randomly people are not recieving my pm's or responses to their pm's either.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I am having a increasingly difficult time logging onto GTA as well as the lag issue. PM's can take more then 10 minutes to load if I get them at all. There doesn't seem to be a pattern but randomly people are not recieving my pm's or responses to their pm's either.


if you sent me any I didnt get them. How you doing Kate


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sllllloooowww. i actually looked down to see if my modem was on....


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> if you sent me any I didnt get them. How you doing Kate


Pat I gave up on sending you messages here and sent you an email from my regular email addy. I'm hanging in there thanks.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

It's the host. We host with the same host that Matt picked for gtaaquaria (dreamhost) and we've had some slow issues as well.

They posted the issue on their status page.

http://www.dreamhoststatus.com/

They are usual super speedy at fixing problems like this. I don't expect it to last too long.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

menagerie said:


> It's the host. We host with the same host that Matt picked for gtaaquaria (dreamhost) and we've had some slow issues as well.
> 
> They posted the issue on their status page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thats good to hear. Thanks HS 

Ugh last night was driving me mad lol


----------

